# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Anti vaxxers  storm the wrong building

## UKSmartypants

and here we have a demonstration of the IQ of anti vaxxers...........

This afternoon, anti-vax loons attempted to storm a building the BBC left over 8 years ago in protest against lockdowns, vaccines, and vaccine passports. Clashing with police outside White City Studios  *which the BBC vacated in 2013*, and has since been turned into luxury flats and commercial spaces  the mob demanded the government stop the potential vaccination of children, railed against lockdowns, and screamed f*ck your masks. No doubt the apartment residents were confused by all this, though not nearly as confused as the tinfoil-hatters drumming on the doors outside

----------

Brat (08-09-2021),crcook84 (08-09-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

What do you expect, they are a bunch of Brits. 

Useless folks, with bad teeth, who couldn't find their butt holes if it needing wiping.

----------

Brat (08-09-2021),FNguy (08-09-2021),Quark (08-09-2021)

----------


## Oceander

WADR, I think this is a little unnecessary.  Not all of those who are opposed to the COVID-19 vaccinations are rabid anti-vaxxers who are opposed to any and all vaccines in principle.

And getting a location wrong doesn't automatically mean that everything one thinks/believes is also wrong.

Just my two cents' worth.

----------

Dubler9 (08-10-2021),Kodiak (08-09-2021),MVe (08-10-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-10-2021),Quark (08-09-2021),tlmjl (08-09-2021),WarriorRob (08-09-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> and here we have a demonstration of the IQ of anti vaxxers...........
> 
> This afternoon, anti-vax loons attempted to storm a building the BBC left over 8 years ago in protest against lockdowns, vaccines, and vaccine passports. Clashing with police outside White City Studios  *which the BBC vacated in 2013*, and has since been turned into luxury flats and commercial spaces  the mob demanded the government stop the potential vaccination of children, railed against lockdowns, and screamed f*ck your masks. No doubt the apartment residents were confused by all this, though not nearly as confused as the tinfoil-hatters drumming on the doors outside


I could also say that in the pro vax crowd we see easily led people playing follow the leader rather than attempting to make their own decisions on something, demonstrating _their_ IQ quotient.

----------

Dubler9 (08-10-2021),FNguy (08-09-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-10-2021),Quark (08-09-2021),WarriorRob (08-09-2021)

----------


## Quark

> and here we have a demonstration of the IQ of anti vaxxers...........
> 
> This afternoon, anti-vax loons attempted to storm a building the BBC left over 8 years ago in protest against lockdowns, vaccines, and vaccine passports. Clashing with police outside White City Studios – *which the BBC vacated in 2013*, and has since been turned into luxury flats and commercial spaces – the mob demanded the government stop the potential vaccination of children, railed against lockdowns, and screamed “f*ck your masks”. No doubt the apartment residents were confused by all this, though not nearly as confused as the tinfoil-hatters drumming on the doors outside…


Maybe your anti-vaxxers have low IQs but our anti-vaxxers do not. Many of us will stand our ground and die before we surrender to a dictatorship. After all you do a constitutional monarchy (limited dictator) we supposedly do not.

----------

Brat (08-09-2021),FNguy (08-09-2021),Kodiak (08-09-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-10-2021),WarriorRob (08-09-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

I loves me some name calling.

Can I play too?

----------

Quark (08-09-2021),WarriorRob (08-09-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I loves me some name calling.
> 
> Can I play too?



(All in the Family, England is a fag country)

----------

Authentic (04-16-2022),Kodiak (08-09-2021),Quark (08-09-2021)

----------


## Authentic

London should change the name of that area. 

Calling it White City is racist.

----------


## El Guapo

Anybody who unironically uses the term 'anti-vaxxers' has no business opining on IQ levels.

----------

Authentic (08-09-2021),Brat (08-09-2021),FNguy (08-09-2021),Foghorn (08-09-2021),Kodiak (08-09-2021),OldSchool (08-09-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-10-2021),Quark (08-09-2021),usfan (08-10-2021),WarriorRob (08-09-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> What do you expect, they are a bunch of Brits. 
> 
> Useless folks, with bad teeth, who couldn't find their butt holes if it needing wiping.


At least some have their heart in the right place.

----------

Brat (08-09-2021)

----------


## Neo

> What do you expect, they are a bunch of Brits. 
> 
> Useless folks, with bad teeth, who couldn't find their butt holes if it needing wiping.


On this I agree with you, these Brits are of the unwashed variety who were stupidly protesting, as for bad teeth it’s been known for quite some while Americans have more people proportionally with bad teeth. And geography Americans are the worst in the world. Ask a geography question to anyone in the street and you will get a wrong answer….Americans are totally thick as shit.

----------


## Authentic

> On this I agree with you, these Brits are of the unwashed variety who were stupidly protesting, as for bad teeth it’s been known for quite some while Americans have more people proportionally with bad teeth. And geography Americans are the worst in the world. Ask a geography question to anyone in the street and you will get a wrong answer….Americans are totally thick as shit.


Ask me a geography question.

----------


## Neo

> Ask me a geography question.


You will cheat by using Google

----------


## Authentic

> You will cheat by using Google


Nope. I don't need to.

----------


## Authentic

I have lots of maps lying about. If I have to use one of them, I will tell you.

----------


## Neo

> Nope. I don't need to.


Yep you will….Americans are only concerned with America….they know nothing of the outside world.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> and here we have a demonstration of the IQ of anti vaxxers...........
> 
> This afternoon, anti-vax loons attempted to storm a building the BBC left over 8 years ago in protest against lockdowns, vaccines, and vaccine passports. Clashing with police outside White City Studios  *which the BBC vacated in 2013*, and has since been turned into luxury flats and commercial spaces  the mob demanded the government stop the potential vaccination of children, railed against lockdowns, and screamed f*ck your masks. No doubt the apartment residents were confused by all this, though not nearly as confused as the tinfoil-hatters drumming on the doors outside


Trolling much?

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021),Foghorn (08-09-2021),usfan (08-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Yep you will….Americans are only concerned with America….they know nothing of the outside world.


Not this American. He supports Mill wall. Last I checked, the Cold Blow Lane Stand at the New Den was in Bermondsey, not the United States.

----------


## Authentic

And Cold Blow Lane is actually in New Cross, where the Old Den was located.

----------


## Neo

Ok here is an easy one.


Im from Gloucester so I live in Gloucestershire, so a man from Leicester comes from Leicestershire. If a man lives in London where does he live?

----------


## Authentic

New Cross is in L ewisham, while Bermondsey is in Southwark. Mill wall originated on the Isle of Dogs in Tower Hamlets, across the river.

----------


## WarriorRob

So who has the low IQ :Thinking: They are experimental vaccines :Thinking: What World are we living in if everyone agrees with putting experimental vaccines in their system :Thinking: I just can't believe how gullible people can be. I voted for President Trump and I'll give him credit for Operation Warp Speed, but I refuse to take an Experiment Vaccine, if people are ok with putting experimental vaccines in their bodies, knock yourself out, if that makes me a low IQ Antivaxxer, then I'm a Low IQ Antivaxxer :Occasion14:

----------

FNguy (08-09-2021),Kodiak (08-09-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-10-2021),Quark (08-09-2021),QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Neo

I bet he says Londonshire  :Smile:

----------


## Authentic

> Ok here is an easy one.
> 
> 
> Im from Gloucester so I live in Gloucestershire, so a man from Leicester comes from Leicestershire. If a man lives in London where does he live?


Greater London.

----------


## Kodiak

> Anybody who unironically uses the term 'anti-vaxxers' has no business opining on IQ levels.



No shit.  I have no problem with vaccinations...........when it's going in someone else.

----------

Quark (08-09-2021),WarriorRob (08-09-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I bet he says Londonshire


You lose.

----------

Neo (08-09-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Greater London.


A lucky guess…..or you Googled  :Frown:

----------


## Authentic

> A lucky guess…..or you Googled


Neither. I knew it. I told you I knew geography.

----------


## Neo

> Neither. I knew it. I told you I knew geography.


Bah!  :Smile:

----------


## Quark

> Ok here is an easy one.
> 
> 
> Im from Gloucester so I live in Gloucestershire, so a man from Leicester comes from Leicestershire. If a man lives in London where does he live?


Moslem hell!

----------

Authentic (08-09-2021),Hillofbeans (08-10-2021),Neo (08-09-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Neither. I knew it. I told you I knew geography.


Now he has to answer one.

----------


## Authentic

> Moslem hell!


Or the land of a thousand curries.

----------

Quark (08-09-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Now he has to answer one.


I should mess with him by picking a really obscure one about England.

But he'd probably Google the answer.

----------

El Guapo (08-09-2021),Neo (08-09-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Moslem hell!


Post of the day!

----------

Authentic (08-09-2021),El Guapo (08-09-2021)

----------


## Neo

> I should mess with him by picking a really obscure one about England.
> 
> But he'd probably Google the answer.


Or I could be impeccably English and tell you honestly I don’t know!

----------

Authentic (08-09-2021),El Guapo (08-09-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Or I could be impeccably English and tell you honestly I don’t know!


If I didn't know the answer to your question, I would have told you.

I said that I wouldn't Google, and I have lost my map of England with the shires labeled, so it wouldn't help. Fortunately, you asked an easy one and my memory is intact.

----------


## Authentic

Here is one involving North America. It is a little obscure in that when I ask it people are often surprised at the answer, but it is also not totally off the wall.

It is a bit harder than Neo's, IMO. I open it up to anyone in this thread.

If one travels due south from downtown Detroit, Michigan, which foriegn country will they reach first?

----------


## Authentic

^ I don't know if the question lends a itself to Google, but a map will show the answer.

----------


## El Guapo

> Here is one involving North America. It is a little obscure in that when I ask it people are often surprised at the answer, but it is also not totally off the wall.
> 
> It is a bit harder than Neo's, IMO. I open it up to anyone in this thread.
> 
> If one travels due south from downtown Detroit, Michigan, which foriegn country will they reach first?


Easy. Canada. Windsor, to be exact. No map required.

----------

Authentic (08-09-2021)

----------


## memesofine

the op is a typical intolerant nasty lefty/liberal. all they have is obeying their masters in the Guberment becasue they have lost all reason to THINK FOR THEMSELVES and call THOSE who won't BOW to the masters, loons. what a sad world they live in. Unhappy all the time because THEIR masters demands it from them and also because they can't be the boss of EVERYONE IN THE WORLD. SICK FREAKS.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Easy. Canada. Windsor, to be exact. No map required.


Correct. 

Usually when I ask that, I get Cuba, Mexico, or Venezuela as answers.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> and here we have a demonstration of the IQ of anti vaxxers...........
> 
> This afternoon, anti-vax loons attempted to storm a building the BBC left over 8 years ago in protest against lockdowns, vaccines, and vaccine passports. Clashing with police outside White City Studios  *which the BBC vacated in 2013*, and has since been turned into luxury flats and commercial spaces  the mob demanded the government stop the potential vaccination of children, railed against lockdowns, and screamed f*ck your masks. No doubt the apartment residents were confused by all this, though not nearly as confused as the tinfoil-hatters drumming on the doors outside


Best not to antagonize the low IQ dumbshits. And no need to either.  This contest will be refereed by Darwin, sure enough.  And some time ago, I anticipated the dead and decaying bodies and prepared at least to keep them from causing more disease from flies and vermin.
Prepping: don't forget the little things

It's good to be prepared.

----------


## memesofine

And those stuck up uppity folks who got the JAB, are the ones who are now DYING. SO? those on their HIGH HORSE who got the jab shouldn't be calling others names, now should they?

image_2021-08-09_183801.png

----------

Kodiak (08-09-2021),QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> Yep you will.Americans are only concerned with America.they know nothing of the outside world.


You're dead wrong and that was mean.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021),QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> And those stuck up uppity folks who got the JAB, are the ones who are now DYING. SO? those on their HIGH HORSE who got the jab shouldn't be calling others names, now should they?


Dying??? You've got friends on this forum who took it for various reasons- work, travel, health. Gosh I hope no one here dies.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Best not to antagonize the low IQ dumbshits. And no need to either.  This contest will be refereed by Darwin, sure enough.  And some time ago, I anticipated the dead and decaying bodies and prepared at least to keep them from causing more disease from flies and vermin.
> Prepping: don't forget the little things
> 
> It's good to be prepared.


yesa that provoked a debate, didnt it. its a pith we cant get the same debate on science threads.

----------


## crcook84

> and here we have a demonstration of the IQ of anti vaxxers...........
> 
> This afternoon, anti-vax loons attempted to storm a building the BBC left over 8 years ago in protest against lockdowns, vaccines, and vaccine passports. Clashing with police outside White City Studios  *which the BBC vacated in 2013*, and has since been turned into luxury flats and commercial spaces  the mob demanded the government stop the potential vaccination of children, railed against lockdowns, and screamed f*ck your masks. No doubt the apartment residents were confused by all this, though not nearly as confused as the tinfoil-hatters drumming on the doors outside


This is one of those things where I don't know whether to laugh or face palm.

----------


## Neo

> You're dead wrong and that was mean.


Well this twat started it




> What do you expect, they are a bunch of Brits. 
> 
> Useless folks, with bad teeth, who couldn't find their butt holes if it needing wiping.

----------


## Authentic

> Well this twat started it


That he did. But you are the one who called Americans dumb about geography and insulted an American who has been studying maps for the last 34 years by claiming that I'd need Google to answer what political area a Londoner lives in. 

You also picked on an American who while he doesn't call himself an Anglophile, has a particular affinity for the UK, something that you'd know if you had paid attention to my signature.

You yourself were surprised that I support Millwall a couple weeks ago. 

By the way, the Lions play Portsmouth in the Carabao Cup tomorrow or today at 11:45 a.m. Pacific Time (in 12 hours, wherever you are!).

Let em' come down to the Den!

----------


## Well Bonded

> Well this twat started it


Thin skinned ain't ya?

Typical limey.

----------


## Authentic

By the way, the "I'd rather walk alone" part of my signature refers to my dislike of Liverpool and my semi-support of Everton.

I know what Merseyside Derby, scouser, and kop means.

I follow the Blue from Goodison Park rather than the Red of Anfield mainly because Millwall doesn't play in the Premier League, I need a Premier League team to root for who I can see from time to time on TV, and because Tim Howard of the USA played for Everton and he was a USMNT rock star.

Trying to support Everton, it is impossible not to learn about Liverpool's questionable history, their role at Heysel in 1985, and how they overplayed what happened at Hillsborough Stadium in Sheffield in 1989.

So, yeah. I will walk alone!

----------


## Authentic

Here is a question.

In what nation was UK Prime Minister and former Mayor of London Boris Johnson born?

----------


## Dubler9

It is not possible to establish a measured iQ of sheep. The only people who do not make mistakes are people who do nothing. 
It is also not very bright to connect the actions of a bunch of people with a general populace of people who adhere to the same core belief. 
I am fully with the cause of Ireland forming a Republic - I have never approved of the methods used by the iRA in planting bombs to kill innocent people.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Well this twat started it


No...the OP started it. This is a troll thread.

----------


## MVe

I'm not entirely sure why this virus is causing such derision and division over the other ones knocking about, maybe the media's coverage of it has aided in this ridiculous polarization, dunno.

If you're worried about getting it then take whatever current vaccine is available then you won't have to worry about those who're not arsed about it.

Edit: For me what's more concerning than this virus is my government's ongoing implementations over it and their impact on my freedoms as a citizen.

----------


## Neo

> Thin skinned ain't ya?
> 
> Typical limey.


Not at all.   When shit is to be flung back I am quite good at it.

----------


## Neo

> Here is a question.
> 
> In what nation was UK Prime Minister and former Mayor of London Boris Johnson born?


His father is Greek so I’d imagine Greece?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> His father is Greek so I’d imagine Greece?


Actually he was born in Manhattan on the Upper East Side, but got UK citizenship via his Father.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> No...the OP started it. This is a troll thread.


]No, its a report of a news item in the media. Identicle to the hundreds of other news items I repost here for comment..

----------


## memesofine

> Dying??? You've got friends on this forum who took it for various reasons- work, travel, health. Gosh I hope no one here dies.


come on Trinnity, all I was saying is the so called vaccine that was supposed to prevent people from getting this, is now shown NOT TO WORK THAT WAY. he was making fun of folks who opted out of getting the so called, jab. ok thanks

----------


## Oceander

> come on Trinnity, all I was saying is the so called vaccine that was supposed to prevent people from getting this, is now shown NOT TO WORK THAT WAY. he was making fun of folks who opted out of getting the so called, jab. ok thanks


It hasn't been shown "not to work that way" - it just isn't a 100%  magic bullet - for that you need unicorn snot and pixie blood.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> This is one of those things where I don't know whether to laugh or face palm.



Its like holding an Anti Chariot Racing protest in the Colloseum,  today.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> You're dead wrong and that was mean.


Well no, i disagree, its true to a large extent. The British and europeans are far more versed in world affairs than a lot of americans are, especially in politics and geography.


I go out my way to learn about US affairs, so i can converse with Americans, but at the same time have to explain a lot about the Uk to a lot of Americans.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## memesofine

Also, who are we suppose to believe? the op didn't supply a link of any sort. it was just his condescending take on things. blah: so face palm away eh? And then maybe we can watch him at his chariot race.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Also, who are we suppose to believe? the op didn't supply a link of any sort. it was just his condescending take on things. blah: so face palm away eh? And then maybe we can watch him at his chariot race.


its from Guido Fawkes - Parliamentary Plots  Conspiracy

as ive pointed out before, never for one second doubt i can back up  what i post with a link.


For those of elementary reading age, heres a video......

----------


## memesofine

oh boy, some tabloid site that nobody has ever heard of but them. seriously. you need to get a life instead of going around making fun of other to get your jollies off. by the way it's none of your business who is getting a vaccine or who isn't. see ya

----------


## QuaseMarco

> ]No, its a report of a news item in the media. Identicle to the hundreds of other news items I repost here for comment..


No no no....it's a troll post.



> Anti vaxxers storm the wrong building
> and here we have a demonstration of the IQ of anti vaxxers........

----------

memesofine (08-10-2021)

----------


## Neo

> It hasn't been shown "not to work that way" - it just isn't a 100%  magic bullet - for that you need unicorn snot and pixie blood.


Just a reminder that the vaccine doesn’t stop you getting Covid19. The symptoms are less IF you have the vaccine….. thus probably saving your life!

----------


## memesofine

> No no no....it's a troll post.


and the leftie/liberal claims to be so much more intelligent than those back woods folks who refuses to get jab with some experimental vaccine, that they will fall for any garbage put out there. it's not a pretty trait in them.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> Just a reminder that the vaccine doesn’t stop you getting Covid19. The symptoms are less IF you have the vaccine….. thus probably saving your life!


yeah whatever. they were selling it as the cure of all cures at first. only now with more folks getting the virus even after the JAB are they claiming this. We aren't all stupid. and you were their number one tool in pushing this vaccine on folks. so no more from the peanut gallery.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Neo

> yeah whatever. they were selling it as the cure of all cures at first. only now with more folks getting the virus even after the JAB are they claiming this. We aren't all stupid. and you were their number one tool in pushing this vaccine on folks. so no more from the peanut gallery.


LOL

----------


## Well Bonded

> (All in the Family, England is a fag country)


That would be a poof, they suck on fags.

----------

Frankenvoter (08-11-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> Yep you will.Americans are only concerned with America.they know nothing of the outside world.


Really, if not for America you would be typing your replies in German, while waiting to go to an oven.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> 


What do you want, they are Brits, too dumb to look up the correct address.

Unlike Americans who can locate where to go to have a protest.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Just a reminder that the vaccine doesnt stop you getting Covid19. The symptoms are less IF you have the vaccine.. thus probably saving your life!


The vaccine doesn't work so they reverted to this bullshit line.

 Hook line and sinker..... fish on a hook.

I'm truly sorry that you got fooled.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021),memesofine (08-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

Nice hook.

The media buries resistance...but going to the wrong building is something they couldn't resist.

It produced coverage.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> oh boy, some tabloid site that nobody has ever heard of but them. seriously. you need to get a life instead of going around making fun of other to get your jollies off. by the way it's none of your business who is getting a vaccine or who isn't. see ya


1. Guido isnt a tabloid
2. he has hundreds of thousands of readers.
3. Just because you haven't heard of him in the USA doesn't invalidate his reporting.

*<<<personal attack removed>>>*

Guido's report is factual, the story was also carried in the UK national news media and main newspapers. . *<<<personal attack removed>>>* Guido's versions are usually succinct and to the point, that's why i quoted him.  Again, the fact YOU dont read Uk newspapers or watch Uk news is the source of your ignorance in world affairs, not proof of invalidity of the story.

https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/...ong-bbc-centre

In fact you are worse read than I imagined, it even made US newspapers


- The Washington Post

It even got repeated in South Africa

Anti-vaxxers attempting to target the BBC stormed the wrong building and clashed with police

It even made Reddit till the lefties at reddit removed it

Anti-vaxxers storm BBC HQ - but get wrong building : news


So what we have learned here is the scope of your reading of news media doesnt extend beyond the local rag.  And the fact you didnt even do a simple google search to find the above demonstrates your lack of research on the matter.


Old saying - Best be a fool and stay silent than speak and let the whole world know.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Really, if not for America you would be typing your replies in German, while waiting to go to an oven.


Or conversely, had America done nothing then The Germans would have beat you to the bomb, because they would have captured the UK preliminary work on it, which we gave to you in 1943, and dropped nukes all over the USA with their ICBM V4 by 1946 , and divided the USA  up with the Japanese by 1950. , so it was absolutely in your interest to stop him

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> No no no....it's a troll post.


no, its a legitimate news report from a respectable source. Just cos you dont like the slant doesnt make it a troll......

----------


## Neo

> Really, if not for America you would be typing your replies in German, while waiting to go to an oven.


I’m sure my German relations in cologne  would of put a good word in for me tho!     :Smile:

----------


## Well Bonded

> Or conversely, had America done nothing then The Germans would have beat you to the bomb, because they would have captured the UK preliminary work on it, which we gave to you in 1943,


Revisionist history eh, we started work on the bomb in 1939 with information provided by German scientists who fled to the U.S., not the Brits, who by the way cannot build a motor vehicle properly, nor less a nuke.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021),MrMike (08-10-2021)

----------


## MrMike

> Revisionist history eh, we started work on the bomb in 1939 with information provided by German scientists who fled to the U.S., not the Brits, _who by the way cannot build a motor vehicle properly_, nor less a nuke.


True on that.  My friends in the UK still can't wire up anything worth a crap.  Shame actually...

----------


## Well Bonded

> True on that.  My friends in the UK still can't wire up anything worth a crap.  Shame actually...


Don't even get me started on their electrical distribution system, most home over there are lucky if they have 30 amp service. 

Had a buddy of mine who was kicked out of Britain, then stayed here for a while before going home to New Zealand, he was amazed that the standard residential service here is a minimum of 150 or 200 amps and most homes had central A/C as a standard feature.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Don't even get me started on their electrical distribution system, most home over there are lucky if they have 30 amp service. 
> 
> Had a buddy of mine who was kicked out of Britain, then stayed here for a while before going home to New Zealand, he was amazed that the standard residential service here is a minimum of 150 or 200 amps and most homes had central A/C as a standard feature.


Nope factually incorrect, most houses built after 1960 are fused 60A, which is 15Kw, many modern houses are fused 100A which is 25Kw. that makes the incoming feed 10mm copper with 6mm earth. UK systems also use PME system (Protective Multiple Earthing)

Air conditioning is completely irrelevant in Uk, Most k houses, on the other hand have Central heating, which is more appropriate for the climate.  Her in Spain most houses have air conditioning, so are you trying to claim some sort of special status  or unique feature  in US houses? Do you not imagine most houses have appropriate cooling or heating according to the local climate?

By the way, most air con here is Spain draws no more than 1.5Kw, and Spanish houses have a 5.75Kw installation as standard. Are you suggesting American air con uses 25Kw of power? Why on earth would you need 200 amps (50Kw) - do you have factories in the garage?  200 amp my arse, you would need 70 mm cable with a 35 mm earth. BS.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## Oceander

Just my two cents' worth, but isn't it about time this thread stopped being a Uk/US grudge match?

----------

Canadianeye (08-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Just my two cents' worth, but isn't it about time this thread stopped being a Uk/US grudge match?


Perhaps they are just wired for it. <insert groan here>

----------

Oceander (08-10-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> The vaccine doesn't work so they reverted to this bullshit line.
> 
>  Hook line and sinker..... fish on a hook.
> 
> I'm truly sorry that you got fooled.


Waste not your time-




> It's easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled
> 
> -Samuel Clemens

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Im sure my German relations in cologne  would of put a good word in for me tho!


 You would have been one of those holding the boxcar doors open with alacrity, methinks. You're sure pulling for it _currently._

 :Cool:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Just my two cents' worth, but isn't it about time this thread stopped being a Uk/US grudge match?


it appears to be the newcomers to this forum that dont understand we have a US/Uk truce here.

----------


## Oceander

> Perhaps they are just wired for it. <insert groan here>


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## El Guapo

> Don't even get me started on their electrical distribution system, most home over there are lucky if they have 30 amp service. 
> 
> Had a buddy of mine who was kicked out of Britain, then stayed here for a while before going home to New Zealand, he was amazed that the standard residential service here is a minimum of 150 or 200 amps and most homes had central A/C as a standard feature.


 Don't get me started on their automotive wiring.  :Facepalm:  A-loom-MIN-ee-UM  :Grin20: 

Lucas. The Prince of Darkness

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Just my two cents' worth, but isn't it about time this thread stopped being a Uk/US grudge match?


Just takin' the piss, geez.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Just takin' the piss, geez.


Fair enough; just that some of the overspray was getting a little intense.

----------

UKSmartypants (08-10-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> Nope factually incorrect, most houses built after 1960 are fused 60A, which is 15Kw, many modern houses are fused 100A which is 25Kw.


Nope factually incorrect, in the UK the declared secondary voltage is 230 V 50 Hz, 230v * 60a = 13.8 Kw, 100a * 230v = 23 Kw.

Which is still minuscule compared to the U.S. where residential service is either 240 V 60 Hz, 150a * 240v = 36 Kw or 200a * 240v = 48 Kw.   




> UK systems also use PME system (Protective Multiple Earthing)


Which unlike Multi Ground Neutral, a U.S. standard, PME can result in damage to the grounding conductors by having them normally carrying current, versus just fault currents, because of that PME systems where forbidden by the National Electrical Safety Code (NESC) back around the 1940's and replaced with MGN, excepting California where utilities are forbidden to bond the neutral to ground.   



> Air conditioning is completely irrelevant in Uk, Most k houses, on the other hand have Central heating, which is more appropriate for the climate.  Her in Spain most houses have air conditioning, so are you trying to claim some sort of special status  or unique feature  in US houses? Do you not imagine most houses have appropriate cooling or heating according to the local climate?


Oh I forgot, it never rains over there does it?




> Why on earth would you need 200 amps (50Kw) - do you have factories in the garage?


Because the National Electrical Code load calculations require it.




> 200 amp my arse, you would need 70 mm cable


Incorrect again 200 amp required 3/0 copper = 11mm. 

b1.jpg

b2.jpg

p1.jpg



> with a 35 mm earth. BS.


Incorrect again the required grounding conductor is #4 copper = 5mm

----------


## Well Bonded

> Lucas. The Prince of Darkness


Lucas, I remember that junk, pull handle lights on dim, hit bump lights off, hit next bump smoke and sparks from under dash and voltage regulators that either cooked a battery, or killed it dead.

----------

El Guapo (08-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Just my two cents' worth, but isn't it about time this thread stopped being a Uk/US grudge match?


That is what frequently happens with troll threads. The OP owns this shit show.

----------

memesofine (08-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> it appears to be the newcomers to this forum that dont understand we have a US/Uk truce here.


IMO you are a newcomer.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> That is what frequently happens with troll threads. The OP owns this shit show.


It almost balances the universe.... countering the compete troll threads you have created. Almost.  You still have the gold medal though.

----------

UKSmartypants (08-10-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> You would have been one of those holding the boxcar doors open with alacrity, methinks. You're sure pulling for it _currently._


Not funny at all.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> IMO you are a newcomer.


No kidding, sheeesh. waltzes in here like they are some King or something. a joke and a nasty one at that.

----------


## memesofine

And think about this folks. It was our own sleazy elected politicians with our enemy medias help who turned this hate for folks who didn't get their stinking jab and now calls them ANTI vaxers. Now why are we letting this happen? IT'S OUR BODY OUR CHOICE, isn't that what they tell us for abortions? These hypocrites are ruining our lives all so they can POWER over us.  Time to take a stand.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> And think about this folks. It was our own sleazy elected politicians with our enemy medias help who turned this hate for folks who didn't get their stinking jab and now calls them ANTI vaxers. Now why are we letting this happen? IT'S OUR BODY OUR CHOICE as a free people. Time to take a stand.


And anyone who calls out moronic mind-numbingly stupid fear porn about the vax is called a provax government shill.. even if they have stated time and time again they they support individual choice for the vax.

You arn't on any high road.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> And anyone who calls out moronic mind-numbingly stupid fear porn about the vax is called a provax government shill.. even if they have stated time and time again they they support individual choice for the vax.
> 
> You arn't on any high road.


You aren't making any sense. so I am done with you, You sit here all day just to dump on folks here? you are far from some high road, you hit the low road a long time ago. see ya

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You aren't making any sense. so I am done with you, You sit here all day just to dump on folks here? you are far from some high road, you hit the low road a long time ago. see ya


You are running from a debate that you know you lost.

And in an earlier thread, I showed you antivax fear porn after fear porn to counter your claim that "provaxers" are celebrating death from covid. Your response?   It was lame.

Fit former bodybuilder, 42, dies from Covid-19 in hospital after refusing the vaccine - Page 8

You basically conceded that you were mistaken.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021),UKSmartypants (08-10-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> You are running from a debate that you know you lost.


I'm debating the crap you post. hit the low road jack. bye

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I'm debating the crap you post. hit the low road jack. bye


Wait. You should tell the admin that your ignore function is broken.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## memesofine

*as predicted they CENSORED THE VIDEO FROM US SEEING IT. WHY? BECAUSE THEY ARE IN ON THIS 

EPIC VIDEO: Dr. Dan Stock: Everything Being Recommended by the CDC and State Board of Health Is Actually Contrary to All the Rules of Science UPDATE: YouTube Removes Video*

By Jim Hoft
Published August 9, 2021 at 6:00pm
709 Comments



Family medical physician Dr. Dan Stock delivered a six-minute lecture to the Mt. Vernon School Board Meeting on the coronavirus and historic failures of the CDC and Indiana State Board of Health.
Doctor Stock delivered a magnificent takedown of fickle Dr. Fauci and the jokers at the CDC. Dr. Stock opens with this statement that we all know is true we were just waiting for some expert to say it out loud, Its hard to believe that we are 18 months into this and we still have a problem and I would argue that we still have a problem because we are doing things that are not useful. Everything being recommended by the CDC and State Board of Health is actually contrary to all the rules of science.
Dr. Stock then goes into a lecture on the disease. is informing and educating the school board about how coronaviruses impact health, and specifically why the current COVID-19 virus mitigation efforts are futile. The video will not likely be allowed on Google-YouTube for long. It is already going viral with over 50,000 views.

all of it here with comments:
http://thegatewaypundit.com/2021/08/...rules-science/

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *as predicted they CENSORED THE VIDEO FROM US SEEING IT. WHY? BECAUSE THEY ARE IN ON THIS 
> 
> EPIC VIDEO: Dr. Dan Stock: Everything Being Recommended by the CDC and State Board of Health Is Actually Contrary to All the Rules of Science UPDATE: YouTube Removes Video*
> 
> By Jim Hoft
> Published August 9, 2021 at 6:00pm
> 709 Comments
> 
> 
> ...


Post his evidence.

----------


## memesofine

More on this. I took this off freerepublic but the link for twatter is in the article. the full transcript is at Freerepublic if you want to read it

snip;
*More COVID facts the CDC & Biden Administration doesn't want you to hear.[Transcript and 6 minute video - watch before it is deleted, it's that good]*
*twitter.com ^* | 8/9/2021 | Dr. Dan Stock, Indiana
Posted on *8/9/2021, 2:11:08 PM* by *ransomnote*



_ransomnote: Fantastic 6 minute Twitter video at the link. In it, Dr. Dan Stock of Indiana addresses the Mount Vernon Community School Corporation._
_After 18 months of lies from the CDC/NIH/Fauci, it was utterly shocking to hear a medical professional make bold statements to a school board which accurately describe the CDC, and NIH as providing bad, counter-factual advice.


_
_I hope you have a chance to watch the video before it is deleted. The transcript is below the video._

_il Donaldo Trumpo on Twitter: "This Doc came in so hot he even brought back suspenders!!!" / Twitter
_
Begin transcript

"To adress your comment, 'Gee , it's hard to believe we're 18 months into this and still having a problem, I would suggest the reason we still have a problem is because we're doing things that are not useful and we're getting our sources of information from the Indiana State Board of Health an the CDC, who actually don't  bother to read science before they do this.


I'm a Functional Family Medicine physician, that means I am specially trained in immunology and inflammation regulation, and everything being recommended by the CDC and the State Board of Health is actually contrary to all the rules of science.
So the things you should know about coronaviruses and all other respiratory viruses is they're spread by aerosol particles which are small enough to go through every mask. By the way, the literature that supports all of that is in a flash drive we've presented to you. It's been given to the secretary.

So the reason you can't do this is because you're trying to do something that's already been tried and can't be done.

*Equally important, is that vaccination changes none of this, especially with this vaccine, and I would hope this Board would start asking itself, before it starts taking the advice of the CDC, the NIH, and the State Board of Health, why we're doing things about this that we didn't do for the common cold, influenza or  respiratory syncytial virus, and then ask yourself, 'Why is a vaccine that is supposedly so effective, having a breakout in the middle of the summer, when respiratory viral syndromes don't do that?'


https://freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3983596/posts
*

----------


## memesofine

> Post his evidence.


go research yourself. you can't figure out what is true and not ture, it's not my problem. common sense might help

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> More on this. I took this off freerepublic but the link for twatter is in the article. the full transcript is at Freerepublic if you want to read it
> 
> snip;
> *More COVID facts the CDC & Biden Administration doesn't want you to hear.[Transcript and 6 minute video - watch before it is deleted, it's that good]*
> *twitter.com ^* | 8/9/2021 | Dr. Dan Stock, Indiana
> Posted on *8/9/2021, 2:11:08 PM* by *ransomnote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did get to see it before the pro vax overlords Google/YouTube remove it. He certainly sounded like he knew what he was talking about.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> Wait. You should tell the admin that your ignore function is broken.


Naaa, it's better to show folks the fool you make of yourself. now go play outside or something

----------


## QuaseMarco

> And anyone who calls out moronic mind-numbingly stupid fear porn about the vax is called a provax government shill.. even if they have stated time and time again they they support individual choice for the vax.
> 
> You arn't on any high road.


Your buddy UkSmartypants loves to denigrate via name calling those of us who are anti-Covid Vax. You are not much better....arrogant and condescending.

----------


## memesofine

> You're buddy UkSmartypants loves to denigrate via name calling those of us who are anti-Covid Vax. You are not much better....arrogant and condescending.


just another nasty person who gets their jollies off by running others down. a joke is all I see

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

I don't think they (protesters) went to the wrong building after all.  They're not nutters after all.

----------


## memesofine

This story, and that's what is was "A STORY" was used for a troll thread, a total waste of space on this board.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Did I miss a Holocaust joke?

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> You're buddy UkSmartypants loves to denigrate via name calling those of us who are anti-Covid Vax. You are not much better....arrogant and condescending.


It is kind of like Russian roulette, when they have played the game - and begin by asking you to play too, but ending up demanding you play...or else.

You MUST play to save everyone from this %1 of the population extinct level pandemic event!!!

deerhunter-russianroulette.gif

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021),Quark (08-10-2021),QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> His father is Greek so I’d imagine Greece?


No. I will give you two more chances.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Actually he was born in Manhattan on the Upper East Side, but got UK citizenship via his Father.


You are correct.

The Prime Minister of the UK was born in the USA.

----------


## Neo

> Really, if not for America you would be typing your replies in German, while waiting to go to an oven.


Actually we speak a form of German.yes you and I, we are typing a Germanic language.

----------


## Authentic

> Well no, i disagree, its true to a large extent. The British and europeans are far more versed in world affairs than a lot of americans are, especially in politics and geography.
> 
> 
> I go out my way to learn about US affairs, so i can converse with Americans, but at the same time have to explain a lot about the Uk to a lot of Americans.


Is this a way of saying that you are British, and thus superior?

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> You are correct.
> 
> The Prime Minister of the UK was born in the USA.


And for that reason, had to go into the OVDP to file U.S. tax returns and pay U.S. income tax on a worldwide basis.  I believe he has since abandoned U.S. citizenship.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Oh, _that_ is where ovens and boxcars came into the thread.

Hitler admired the British. I don't think that he would be exterminating the population of the West Midlands.

He needed a smarter man than Goering to run the Luftwaffe. And even then, he would still lose the Battle of Britain.

----------


## Well Bonded

> And think about this folks. It was our own sleazy elected politicians with our enemy medias help who turned this hate for folks who didn't get their stinking jab and now calls them ANTI vaxers.


For the most part Anti-Vaxers do not exist, there are just two divided camps, one group has decided for what every reason to be vaccinated, while the other has decided they are not ready to be vaccinated yet, it's a fluid situation that can change at any time. 

Now there are another two more divided camps as well, those who demand everyone be vaccinated and those who demand not to be ordered to be vaccinated and that is where a lot of contention and hatred is brewing, because each side see's the other as badly misinformed.

The way I see it is, taking a vaccine is a critical medical choice, a choice to be decided between a person and that person's doctor, it is no ones else's business and specifically not the governments business. 

Personally I have a serious problem with being injected with a lightly tested, rushed to market vaccine, more so with one that seems to having varying or overstated efficacy and understated or unknown long term risks. 

For that reason I am holding off on taking the vaccine for the time being, now that doesn't make me an Anti-Vaxxer, I'm not stopping anyone else from taking the vaccine, I'm just not ready to take that chance at this time.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Neo

> You would have been one of those holding the boxcar doors open with alacrity, methinks. You're sure pulling for it _currently._


TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE POST.

----------


## Authentic

Fun what if.

What if Edward VIII hadn't abdicated and was king during WW2?

----------


## Authentic

Could it be that Wallis Sampson saved the world for democracy?

----------


## Oceander

> Fun what if.
> 
> What if Edward VIII hadn't abdicated and was king during WW2?


That would be a fun what if!

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Is Watford in Hertfordshire, London, or both?

----------


## Neo

Both my great grandparents were German, their family name was Mann, they lived in the Norwich area. On 23andme I have over 100 German DNA relatives, I’d have thousands if more Germans took a DNA test.
My headshape is Germanic, it’s Brachycephalic. 
Looking different at school and growing up with my peers I’ve always known I was different in a way to them. Having a DNA test and finding my ancestry records confirmed everything.
Most of my German DNA ancestors come from the cologne area of Germany.

----------


## Authentic

> Perhaps they are just wired for it. <insert groan here>


That is true, actually. They do like to take the piss.

I have discovered only one other language besides British English that contains more curse and insult words/terms, and that is Yiddish.

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> For the most part Anti-Vaxers do not exist, there are just two divided camps, one group has decided for what every reason to be vaccinated, while the other has decided they are not ready to be vaccinated yet, it's a fluid situation that can change at any time. 
> 
> Now there are another two more divided camps as well, those who demand everyone be vaccinated and those who demand not to be ordered to be vaccinated and that is where a lot of contention and hatred is brewing, because each side see's the other as badly misinformed.
> 
> The way I see it is, taking a vaccine is a critical medical choice, a choice to be decided between a person and that person's doctor, it is no ones else's business and specifically not the governments business. 
> 
> Personally I have a serious problem with being injected with a lightly tested, rushed to market vaccine, more so with one that seems to having varying or overstated efficacy and understated or unknown long term risks. 
> 
> For that reason I am holding off on taking the vaccine for the time being, now that doesn't make me an Anti-Vaxxer, I'm not stopping anyone else from taking the vaccine, I'm just not ready to take that chance at this time.


Too simplistic.  

I took the vax, knowing it's a risk. 
I have NEVER told anyone to get vaxxed, even if asked. 
I respect a person's choice to not take the vax.
But... I object to massive waves of nonstop, nonsensical, unresearched, anti-vax fear porn just as I would object to any nonsensical unresearched fear porn on any subject in a forum where I'm a member.  


And for that, the antivaxers name me - directly or indirectly - as a fauci believing government shill.

----------


## Authentic

> Nope factually incorrect, in the UK the declared secondary voltage is 230 V 50 Hz, 230v * 60a = 13.8 Kw, 100a * 230v = 23 Kw.
> 
> Which is still minuscule compared to the U.S. where residential service is either 240 V 60 Hz, 150a * 240v = 36 Kw or 200a * 240v = 48 Kw.   
> 
> 
> 
> Which unlike Multi Ground Neutral, a U.S. standard, PME can result in damage to the grounding conductors by having them normally carrying current, versus just fault currents, because of that PME systems where forbidden by the National Electrical Safety Code (NESC) back around the 1940's and replaced with MGN, excepting California where utilities are forbidden to bond the neutral to ground.   
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that would make this thread better is if your name was Well Grounded.

----------


## Authentic

Maybe they are covalent bonds.

----------


## Neo

> That is true, actually. They do like to take the piss.
> 
> I have discovered only one other language besides British English that contains more curse and insult words/terms, and that is Yiddish.


Rubbish! We English invented how to insult. 

I can insult anybody anytime with the appropriate soul destroying foul mouthed retort!  :Smile:

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The only thing that would make this thread better is if your name was Well Grounded.


Bonded is fine.

MIL-HDBK-454B GUIDELINE 74 GROUNDING, BONDING AND SHIELDING


Electrical bonding is the practice of connecting metallic objects that may be exposed to electrical faults or induced voltages to the grounding conductor

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Too simplistic.  
> 
> I took the vax, knowing it's a risk. 
> I have NEVER told anyone to get vaxxed, even if asked. 
> I respect a person's choice to not take the vax.
> But... I object to massive waves of nonstop, nonsensical, unresearched, anti-vax fear porn just as I would object to any nonsensical unresearched fear porn on any subject in a forum where I'm a member.  
> 
> 
> And for that, the antivaxers name me - directly or indirectly - as a fauci believing government shill.


*Some* people relish the thought of me being fired and publicly humiliated, shamed, smeared, derided, censored, boycotted, imprisoned, fined, brought to ruin and to carry the brand of being a humanity slayer of Mary Mallon proportions.

It's nice you are not one of them.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *Some* people relish the thought of me being fired and publicly humiliated, shamed, smeared, derided, censored, boycotted, imprisoned, fined, brought to ruin and to carry the brand of being a humanity slayer of Mary Mallon proportions. "
> 
> It's nice you are not one of them.


Like that Marcowhatever poster, you likely watch too much leftist TV and news. I dont. So my days are not filled with pro-vax media.  Point to someone here who said you personally should be "fired and publicly humiliated, shamed, smeared, derided, censored, boycotted, imprisoned, fined, brought to ruin and to carry the brand of being a humanity slayer of Mary Mallon proportions."

It almost smacks of you relishing being a victim

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Nope factually incorrect, in the UK the declared secondary voltage is 230 V 50 Hz, 230v * 60a = 13.8 Kw, 100a * 230v = 23 Kw.
> 
> Which is still minuscule compared to the U.S. where residential service is either 240 V 60 Hz, 150a * 240v = 36 Kw or 200a * 240v = 48 Kw.


Ah the electrical equivalent of a grammar nazi, i used rough rounded up figures, thats clearly obvious, for the sake of this thread the different between 48kw and 509kw is irrelevant. Because it doesnt matter, unless you trying to score trivial points because your desperate not to lose an argument........



> Which unlike Multi Ground Neutral, a U.S. standard, PME can result in damage to the grounding conductors by having them normally carrying current, versus just fault currents, because of that PME systems where forbidden by the National Electrical Safety Code (NESC) back around the 1940's and replaced with MGN, excepting California where utilities are forbidden to bond the neutral to ground.


Used all over the UK, thats because the Uk isnt the US. doesnt appear to cause any problems here.



> Oh I forgot, it never rains over there does it?


irrelvant sarcasm.

You realise sarcasm is the last refuge of the intellectually bereft? 


> Because the National Electrical Code load calculations require it.


again thats your country., what you do in your country is not done in other countries.It doesnt make you right , unless your desperate to be right, because your ego is so frail........



> Incorrect again 200 amp required 3/0 copper = 11mm. 
> 
> 
> Incorrect again the required grounding conductor is #4 copper = 5mm



Not in the UK. Thats probably why you have so many domestic fires, undersized, overloaded cables......and  dont even know why you are getting your knickers in a twist about this

BS 7671:2018 IET Wiring Regulations | 18th Edition | NICEIC (PIETREG18)

----------

Neo (08-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Like that Marcowhatever poster, you likely watch too much leftist TV and news. I dont. So my days are not filled with pro-vax media.  Point to someone here who said you personally should be "fired and publicly humiliated, shamed, smeared, derided, censored, boycotted, imprisoned, fined, brought to ruin and to carry the brand of being a humanity slayer of Mary Mallon proportions."
> 
> It almost smacks of you relishing being a victim


I can't. The post was edited...but I read it.

So you are saying I shouldn't read what leftists say they want to do to me, from the radical left?

That's interesting. Are you suggesting that the radical left do not, and have not been getting their way? Perhaps they aren't violent either.

Perhaps there is no historical precedence set on totalitarian thuggery on people?

Give me a reading and viewing list of what is proper for me to view. Oh wait...that is already happening via the purchased leftist media empires.

Okay - give me your personal reading and viewing list that I should consume, so that I am properly informed, to your satisfaction.

The reverse victim victim card. How expected.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021),QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I can't. The post was edited...but I read it.
> 
> So you are saying I shouldn't read what leftists say they want to do to me, from the radical left?
> 
> That's interesting. Are you suggesting that the radical left do not, and have not been getting their way? Perhaps they aren't violent either.
> 
> Perhaps there is no historical precedence set on totalitarian thuggery on people?
> 
> Give me a reading and viewing list of what is proper for me to view. Oh wait...that is already happening via the purchased leftist media empires.
> ...


You just made up nonsense.  I simply said that if you are going to immerse yourself in leftist bullshit, the smell you detect when you are away from the leftists is your upper lip.

----------


## Well Bonded

> The only thing that would make this thread better is if your name was Well Grounded.


Well bonded is a term out of the lightning/surge protection industry, grounding is useless without proper bonding, a system that is well bonded (which implies it is also properly grounded) is immune to any damage, no matter how powerful the hit it takes. 

Hence the screen name Well Bonded.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> Ah the electrical equivalent of a grammar nazi, i used rough rounded up figures


Rounded up? 

Light on math skills eh? 



> Used all over the UK, thats because the Uk isnt the US. doesnt appear to cause any problems here.


That's because most of you residences couldn't pull enough power to cause a problem. 

Just wait until EV's are required. 



> again thats your country., what you do in your country is not done in other countries.It doesnt make you right , unless your desperate to be right, because your ego is so frail........


Your projecting again, didn't your mum tell you not to do that anymore?



> Thats probably why you have so many domestic fires, undersized, overloaded cables.....


Actually that is quite false, if you understood the reality of electrically related fires in the U.S. 




> and  dont even know why you are getting your knickers in a twist about this


Not at all, actually I'm having a sadistic bit of fun watching you getting your knickers in a twist about this, years ago my dad gave some great advice, hire the handicapped, they are fun to watch, you are proving that to be true. ;-)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You just made up nonsense.  I simply said that if you are going to immerse yourself in leftist bullshit, the smell you detect when you are away from the leftists is your upper lip.


I can tell you one thing.  You are not very observant.  

You are an American, from what little I know, but Canadianeye, and myself (with a few others on this board) are not.  While we don’t drown ourselves in our leftist owned media, those that would do us harm, do.  They will be justified in their actions, as that is what they are programmed to do.  Treated as heroes in their leftist circles.  Got that “anti-vaxxer” fired, or jailed.  We hear them.  Not our media, our fellow citizens.  

We do not have the right to bear arms.  We do not have the right to freedom of speech.  You, American, do.  

Do your research, not all of us, have the protections you do.  We champion your protections, and your Constitution.  Only because we know what happens when it’s gone.  All too well.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021),El Guapo (08-10-2021),QuaseMarco (08-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Well bonded is a term out of the lightning/surge protection industry, grounding is useless without proper bonding, a system that is well bonded (which implies it is also properly grounded) is immune to any damage, no matter how powerful the hit it takes. 
> 
> Hence the screen name Well Bonded.


It goes beyond lightning and surge protection.  In aircraft ( and other platforms with lots of electronics, sensors, radios, computers) poor bonding can cause voltage drops across impedance at connections that may support leakage current. And from those voltages, radiating emissions can interfere with other electronics. And of course if that connection has an ohmic value of about 100 milliohms or more, and carries leakage current, the voltage drop can cause a shock to humans... ranging from a mild nuisance to electrocution,  depending on the resultant voltage drop.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> You just made up nonsense.  I simply said that if you are going to immerse yourself in leftist bullshit, the smell you detect when you are away from the leftists is your upper lip.


I'm biting my tongue. You have a nice day.

----------


## Authentic

> Like that Marcowhatever poster, you likely watch too much leftist TV and news. I dont. So my days are not filled with pro-vax media.  Point to someone here who said you personally should be "fired and publicly humiliated, shamed, smeared, derided, censored, boycotted, imprisoned, fined, brought to ruin and to carry the brand of being a humanity slayer of Mary Mallon proportions."
> 
> It almost smacks of you relishing being a victim


You have never heard of the Canadian Human Rights Tribunals?

It's a different world north of the border. You can be ruined just with an accusation.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You have never heard of the Canadian Human Rights Tribunals?
> 
> It's a different world north of the border. You can be ruined just with an accusation.


It wasn't clear he was referring to that.  But my mind-reading-from-a-distance license is expired so I guess that's my fault

----------


## Oceander

> You have never heard of the Canadian Human Rights Tribunals?
> 
> It's a different world north of the border. You can be ruined just with an accusation.


Oooh, I've heard of that little starchamber.

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> It wasn't clear he was referring to that.  But my mind-reading-from-a-distance license is expired so I guess that's my fault


He may have not been, but it is beside the point. Canadians don't have the same freedom of speech that Americans do.

----------


## Well Bonded

> It goes beyond lightning and surge protection.  In aircraft ( and other platforms with lots of electronics, sensors, radios, computers) poor bonding can cause voltage drops across impedance at connections that may support leakage current. And from those voltages, radiating emissions can interfere with other electronics. And of course if that connection has an ohmic value of about 100 milliohms or more, and carries leakage current, the voltage drop can cause a shock to humans... ranging from a mild nuisance to electrocution,  depending on the resultant voltage drop.


That is why at our communications sites we bond everything metallic to the main grounding bar (MGB).

It totally eliminates any difference of potential and any stray RF. 

cell9a.jpg

cell11a.jpg 

cell12.jpg

Clampsa.jpg

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Is this a way of saying that you are British, and thus superior?



no its a way of saying i take time to learn.

Is your post a way of demonstrating  you invent things (eg the 'superior' remark) and then try and attribute them falsely to other people in a desperate bid to score points, due to your lack of intellectual ability?

----------

Neo (08-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Rounded up? 
> 
> Light on math skills eh? 
> 
> 
> That's because most of you residences couldn't pull enough power to cause a problem. 
> 
> Just wait until EV's are required. 
> 
> ...



Your whole post oozes of a desparate attempt to prove you are 'superior', you see five year olds exhibiting the same behaviour., its the 'me me me, look how superior i am' thing.......... did your ego take a beating when you were at school ?

----------

Authentic (08-10-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Your whole post oozes of a desparate attempt to prove you are 'superior', you see five year olds exhibiting the same behaviour., its the 'me me me, look how superior i am' thing.......... did your ego take a beating when you were at school ?


He doesn’t like being called a twat either altho he is one!

----------

UKSmartypants (08-11-2021)

----------

